# is supported on this motherboard? (Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2H)



## timvai17 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/produc ... id=4881#ov

I was thinking to build a quiet machine and I thought to install PC-BSD 10 joules,
I would like to know that this is working on the system board LAN, chipset, audio, and support the processor.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: is supported on this motherboard? (Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2*

To the best of my knowledge,

Celeron - supported
USB3 - not supported yet
UEFI Bios - not supported yet
LAN - I think should be OK
Audio - I think should be OK


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: is supported on this motherboard? (Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2*

Untested by me, but the processor and basic functions should be fine: http://blog.stfu.se/freebsd-and-intel-bay-trail/.  The ASRock board in that post is about the same price as the Gigabyte, although the processor claims to be nearly twice as fast.  It also has a DVI connector and four SATA ports.  And an X1 PCIe slot.  That could make a nice small NAS.

Hm, one of the ASRock reviews on Newegg says: "I bought the GA-J1800N-D2H (N82E16813128688) when it first came out and that board is not very user friendly. This board is what that board should have been."

The big question is whether the current FreeBSD Xorg port will drive the video on these processors.  Intel calls it just "HD Graphics", which seems not very useful.  The reviews of this J1900 board say "Does not have a video driver for the Intel graphics chip on the motherboard. It runs in VESA mode."  That looks like they are using the latest Xorg.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: is supported on this motherboard? (Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2*

The USB3 should work, unless there is something unusual with that chipset.  UEFI needs to be set to boot in "legacy mode", but otherwise should not be a problem.  Ethernet on these low-priced boards is almost always Realtek, which are not great but work.


----------

